# Finale or Sibelius?



## hendrixchord (Apr 24, 2010)

What do you like using for your notation software and why?

Finale or Sibelius?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I prefer Finale,
I tried Sibelius once but have forgotten for what reasons i chose Finale.

Sorry...


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I've used both, but now I stick to Finale. It's easier to steal from the web.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I use Sibelius, but only because it's the only of the two i got in to and learned how to work with properly and speedily


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I've only used Sibelius before (I have Sibelius 4), but I'm tempted to get the latest version of Finale purely because it's not as ridiculously prices as Sibelius. What's the difference between Finale and Finale Allegro? They don't make it very clear!

EDIT: Some of the antagonistic views on this page are quite funny!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> What's the difference between Finale and Finale Allegro?


Finale Allegro is faster AHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHDFGHYJUKZAZSDFRGTHYJUKI


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Aramis said:


> Finale Allegro is faster AHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHDFGHYJUKZAZSDFRGTHYJUKI


 I thought that might be true, so it's also cheaper, so I wondered if convenience comes at the cost of decreased functionality!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Of course it does!


----------



## bigham45 (Apr 26, 2010)

Rasa said:


> I use Sibelius, but only because it's the only of the two i got in to and learned how to work with properly and speedily


I'm the same way...only with Finale.

I've tried Sibelius because I've heard it's better, but I'm too impatient at the moment to re-learn a different program.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I've been reading various reviews online and it sounds like Sibelius would be worth the extra cash! It sounds like Finale is in need of an overhaul because it has long retained the same overly complicated infrastructure while trying to give it a facelift with every update, but too much cosmetic surgery results in ugliness...


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

I've used both for a couple years and I greatly prefer Sibelius's interface. For composition of art music, Sibelius makes the task a lot easier, while Finale's interface tends to be more useful for making arrangements and the like.


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

Ive used sibelius 2 for years and its perfect for me - i couldnt possibly find a glaring fault with it - seen sibelius 4 - bit odd & wierd -- these things just keep changing to make more money not for any real reason - I never seen finale


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

JAKE WYB said:


> Ive used sibelius 2 for years and its perfect for me - i couldnt possibly find a glaring fault with it - seen sibelius 4 - bit odd & wierd -- these things just keep changing to make more money not for any real reason - I never seen finale


I think the addition of magnetic layout in Sibelius 6 is real bonus though


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

I use Sibelius simply because I've been using it since 1996 when it was only available on an Acorn. The idea of learning a new system is appalling. I'm on vn 4 and looking forward to getting vn 6.


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

Polednice said:


> I think the addition of magnetic layout in Sibelius 6 is real bonus though


whats magnetic layout all about?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

JAKE WYB said:


> whats magnetic layout all about?


It's basically an addition that means that - for once - all you have to worry about is composing rather than having to spend just as much time sorting out the appearance of the score. Sibelius has become much more intelligent when it comes to placing anything on the score like dynamics/slurs/cresc./dim./system text _etc_. - basically anything that isn't notes. I suppose the benefit of it depends on whether or not you care if your score looks ****, but I'm terribly OCD about this kind of thing


----------



## hendrixchord (Apr 24, 2010)




----------

